# *Fake* Wii - Red Steel (U)



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Release NumberÂ*

FAKE



*Full NameÂ*

Red Steel



*RegionÂ*

USA/NTSC



*LanguagesÂ*

English



*Release GroupÂ*

Wii



*SizeÂ*

2GB



*Release Name*


Red.Steel.WiiCLONE-Wii



*View NFO
Â*


N/A














*Staff NotesÂ*
Nuked (reason: fake)


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

Seriously?
If this is real... awesome!
Just hope they make a mod chip soon.


----------



## Prince Medion (Nov 15, 2006)

The system isn't even out yet and theres already a game XD


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

What????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any details? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The system isn't even out yet and theres already a game XD



Just as the GC


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 15, 2006)

What the hell?!


----------



## 754boy (Nov 15, 2006)

WTF!!! I come on looking for the latest GBA/NDS and I see this? Cool.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> What????Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when? The first released Gamecube game on the internet was The Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker and that was a while into the system's life.


----------



## bdcool187 (Nov 15, 2006)

What the...  Wow it cant be.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 15, 2006)

And still no US FF3. XD


----------



## pysio (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Deletable_Man (Nov 15, 2006)

*skeptical*


----------



## zone97 (Nov 15, 2006)

i have to protest, this is a GBA site, we shouldnt see this on the front page. Maybe on a link to a post about it but not where you expect to see gba/dns rom info. If this is the case some one create wiitemp.net and move it there.


----------



## Qpido (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> i have to protest, this is a GBA site, we shouldnt see this on the front page. Maybe on a link to a post about it but not where you expect to see gba/dns rom info. If this is the case some one create wiitemp.net and move it there.



Pirates will be pirates...

And besides the NDS isn't actually a GBA, allthough it does play GBA games.
So where were u when they brought NDS games to this site?

I think it's cool to put them on the front.

Q~


----------



## Strider (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> i have to protest, this is a GBA site, we shouldnt see this on the front page. Maybe on a link to a post about it but not where you expect to see gba/dns rom info. If this is the case some one create wiitemp.net and move it there.



Aye, I agree. Thanks for the information, gbatemp, but please either just post it as normal news or move it to something like wii.gbatemp.net.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 15, 2006)

OMFG so soon


----------



## johnnywalker (Nov 15, 2006)

Can not help waiting for more news about tha.


----------



## Chibrou (Nov 15, 2006)

Works fine on Sc SD, restart:Y Trim: Y, FPG : Y


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Chibrou @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on Sc SD, restart:Y Trim: Y, FPG : Y








 Are you out of your mind?
Seems to me someone is spamming...


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow that the best news of the year!!!


----------



## flai (Nov 15, 2006)

No...and way


----------



## Chibrou (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chibrou @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works fine on Sc SD, restart:Y Trim: Y, FPG : Y
> ...




Or just joking, maybe.


----------



## kobewan (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Chibrou @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on Sc SD, restart:Y Trim: Y, FPG : Y



Well damn, it refuses to boot on M3 SD. Only giving me white screens...hope they release an update soon.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 15, 2006)

how do I download the rom!!
I dont find the link


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 15, 2006)

With the Wii supposedly having familiar hardware (it's very similar to the GC from what I've read), I'd expect a mod chip to be available relatively early.
Somewhat unrelated, but I also think the PS3 is just asking for piracy with it's Linux, HDD and many removable media ports. The only thing I can imagine standing in the way of all these nextgen consoles are online updates etc.


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ..........
> ...



I mean that you can actually buy Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader -Luigi´s Mansion?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- before the GC was out.


----------



## peachykean (Nov 15, 2006)

What'd I say.  The Wii is allready hacked at least to make backups.  I bet they run using GCOS and a Action Replay + Hacked Mem Cards.  Ha.


----------



## Mystic8277 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(peachykean @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> What'd I say.Â The Wii is allready hacked at least to make backups.Â I bet they run using GCOS and a Action Replay + Hacked Mem Cards.Â Ha.



Doesn't the Wii use normal DVDs?


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes it does, and it's based upon the Wii hardware, with full GC backwards compatibility, which is why in theroy softmods for the GC should work for the Wii.

But on IRC #wiitemp, they're saying these rips are fake.  I'm still hoping they're real.


----------



## Hellios (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Chibrou @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on Sc SD, restart:Y Trim: Y, FPG : Y
> 
> i c wut u did thar.
> 
> ...


Internet updates and maybe being 50 gigabytes in size. And just like theres a Xbox 360 modchip with external on/off button, there can be a PS3/Wii one (You turn the modchip off when you go play online so they don't detect you)

But seeing GBA and especially NDS piracy, Wii'll be just as easy.


----------



## steelcage (Nov 16, 2006)

if u dosnt post rlz of gamecube why u add rlz of WII ?


----------



## kagelump (Nov 16, 2006)

if you guys havn't checked
red steel is one of those games released before the console is =/


----------



## Hairy (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm surprised by this news. Can't wait to see what comes of this


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 16, 2006)

OMFG! ROXORZ!
Now let's see if someone releases an emu before wii xD. We have ROMS!!!!

...

just thinking about that. I think Nintendo made wii just so emulators would be useless. If you want ROMs play it on the real system (so they still get money from pirates) Just an out there assumption.

And i think having Wii releases is good on GBATemp. Why? GBA games can work in a DS, and DS can work with Wii.
Why not gamecube? Because Nintendo spammed their own console with like a trillion retarded mario games like mario DDR. (Never played it, but friends said it sucked)

As soon as any admins can actually confirm this my hopes are at a medium so i'm not devastated if its a rumor.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Nov 16, 2006)

OBJECTION!!! (damn, I play phoenix wright all the time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Seriously, we may have the roms (although we don't know where they found them) BUT how the hell do they know that these roms are WORKING?????? Even if they manage somehow to get the discs, how do they know that these roms actually work?


Don't take my following statement for something bad but: I think Nintendo somehow is playing the cards in the console game war with the most perfect way. They "promote" piracy (yes, with this way) saying to us that "_you know, don't even bother to buy a ps3 or an xbox, our console [Wii] is very easy to hack and you won't have any problems. Here, look. 1 month before release you all can have the games. Not just like ps3 that from the first day needs a firmware update_".

I think that we are witnessing a VERY smart plan by Nintendo.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 16, 2006)

It's not a month away it releases this Sunday. There are a few Wii games in stores right now.

I don't like this because they already had failure with the GC and barely had any million sellers like they did with the on the N64. All we need are pirates giving people an alternate source to get the product without paying Nintendo and retailers.

On the other hand Wii 24 might be able to monitor the games when it loads updates and such so maybe all these pirates will get caught this way. Smart move if true.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> It's not a month away it releases this Sunday. There are a few Wii games in stores right now.



Oops... Sorry. I was thinking the European release date which is December 8th.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(steelcage @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> if u dosnt post rlz of gamecube why u add rlz of WII ?



Gamecube is dead.


----------



## EQnox (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, what if these images were released by nintendo?
Say it contains a code that would lock your Wii, or block you from playing online. or connecting to Connect24... -makes up conspiracy theories-


----------



## El_Taco (Nov 18, 2006)

bah don't mather some other poeple will try it out and if somthing bad happens they wil have a problem so just wait and see ^^


----------



## Wheez (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried this on their Wii yet?  Do we have to encrypt it before burning like Xbox ISO's?  What kind of software do you use to dump Wii games?  So many questions left unanswered!


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wheez, they're left unanswered because they're unknown!
If you read ANYTHING in ANY of the other pages of this thread or any other Wii release thread, you'd know: people are trying to prove it false because it cannot be true. In Phoenix Wright you need evidence. We have no evidence so we cannot pass verdict. Too bad the admins have already.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 26, 2006)

Lets pray that Mia Fey comes forth and helps us in this dire situation.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 26, 2006)

HeatMan Advance, you Avatar looks like a bodybuilder in drag...


----------

